# new fishing method



## GrampianWarrior (Jun 25, 2008)

,, hmmm,, not sure if its commercially viable

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGvOq2ZyQd8&feature=related


----------



## Highlander (Aug 27, 2006)

me,me you are easily amused eh,?? thats cheating, unviable and he is landing black fish, can you get quota, for impoundments and lochs??

Jim.


----------



## Kenny&Debra (Sep 20, 2008)

This laddie might be an Einstein in years to come ha ha !


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Buddy of mine had the bright idea to tow a lure behind his Radio Controlled Yacht one weekend.
The last we saw of $1000 worth of Model racing yacht and radio equpment it was getting towed up the Harrison River against flow and wind, by a Spring salmon that must have been in the 30lb range.
Expensive lesson, but one not forgotten!


----------

